# Striped Khuli loaches 3 for 1.99



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Darn its in oakville....why can't it be in sauga: BigAls


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

noone got these? I called they still have a few, I am going there this afternoon.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Great deal if they are in good condition.  The platies are nice too.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Great deal if they are in good condition.  The platies are nice too.


Do platies like abit of salt?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

platy? I think they tolerate some. I don't know a whole heck of a lot about them.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't even want *HER* for 10 years, that's why there's the divorce law.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

? put the beer down and walk away.. lol


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

okay, so I got 15 of them for 10 bucks, they actualy look quite good. Saw a couple of them this morning during feeding time, so they're settling quite nicely. The lowest price I've seen on khuli loaches...usually 2 for 1.99.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awesome!!  Those are my fave and what a great price to get a nice group.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Regular store price is 2.99 each.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> awesome!!  Those are my fave and what a great price to get a nice group.


Yaa I like them too, I have to get a few otherwise I'll never see them out...out of 15 I'll expect to see one or two during feeding.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

They're doing great, haven't seen any that died, here is one of them. They're all about 2.5 - 3 inches.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

They do best when kept in a sand substrate as they like to burrow. Also you need to put some food in the tank after you turn the lights out since they are nocturnal.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I've kept kuhli before with natural gravel, I had no issue, I think its better that they don't try to eat and spit out the sand as long as there are alot of cave that they can hide. All fish like to dig a hole in the sand even discus but they'll be okay without it.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Holidays said:


> I've kept kuhli before with natural gravel, I had no issue, I think its better that they don't try to eat and spit out the sand as long as there are alot of cave that they can hide. All fish like to dig a hole in the sand even discus but they'll be okay without it.


You can also keep Bettas in a shot glass. But that doesn't mean you should.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

TBemba said:


> You can also keep Bettas in a shot glass. But that doesn't mean you should.


yaa okay there mr.inter-gender wrestler its same thing eh?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Holidays said:


> yaa okay there mr.inter-gender wrestler its same thing eh? [/QUOTE
> 
> Yes I prefer women and kuhli prefer sand


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Yes I prefer women and kuhli prefer sand


Unfortunately women don't prefer you...eheh kidding


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Holidays said:


> Unfortunately women don't prefer you...eheh kidding


But I bet you do


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

TBemba said:


> But I bet you do


nah nobody does...you seem to like to wink to dudes don't you lol


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Holidays said:


> nah nobody does...you seem to like to wink to dudes don't you lol


But how does it make you feel


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

TBemba said:


> But how does it make you feel


nothing, but if you do want to get a feel of some dude, try b.appel13, he's still waiting for your response.


----------

